# Most Common Torx Sizes



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

What are the most common sizes of Torx do you guys see in the field? I've seen it on a water-proof exit sign (each one came with a bit) and on a gas-powered leafs blower on the slab. (The guy asked me for the screwdriver but once I saw it was Torx I knew he was screwed.)


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

10, 15, and 20


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

APC Data racks are T30. Have yet to find a use for the other sizes yet except on tools.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I can tell you the 2 sizes that come on the klein 11 in 1 are flippin useless.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I find that the smallest one on the Klein 10-N-1 driver is perfect for cleaning plaster from threaded holes.

Otherwise, the only 'Torx" I've ever needed is the tamper-resistant one used on limit switches.


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

T20 for me but its a fairly specific application. For any other sizes and odd ball stuff I have a multi bit driver.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I can tell you the 2 sizes that come on the klein 11 in 1 are flippin useless.


I told the Klein rep at our supply house that they should put a square
Robertson #3, which is actually useful for conduit fittings on the 11-1
instead of the stupid Torx bits. He claimed they respond to customer
demand, so FWIW, I hope anyone who cares tells them to ditch the Torx
bits and put on a Square #3 for conduit fittings.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The most common size I have ran into are : T10, T15 , T20 and from time to time is T25 but for any other size it will varies a bit.

I just ran into one control panel that did came with T30 setscrew type I just don't like it much at all.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

rexowner said:


> I told the Klein rep at our supply house that they should put a square
> Robertson #3, which is actually useful for conduit fittings on the 11-1
> instead of the stupid Torx bits. He claimed they respond to customer
> demand, so FWIW, I hope anyone who cares tells them to ditch the Torx
> bits and put on a Square #3 for conduit fittings.


Post your request on their face book page.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Since I do computer repairs I often run into smaller sizes. I bought a Picquic teeny turner and it's great for working on laptops.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I can tell you the 2 sizes that come on the klein 11 in 1 are flippin useless.


The small one is the size needed to remove the clip from the dewalt retractable / folding knife. But i get what your saying. 

Common sizes I've used are TR20, TR25, TR40. and I forgot the size but that very small one the remove some contactor front protection plate.


----------



## jay_bolton (Feb 26, 2009)

T20 for mogul sockets on older high bay fixtures and tamper T20 for wallpacks and other vandal resistant fixtures. I just use a picquic with those driver bits in what I call my "bastard driver" along with #0 robertson, #0,1,3 phillips, and a couple odd ball slotted bits.


----------

